# whats the best mass gain brek fast?



## leebo (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi guys what is the best mass gain brekfast?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

My breakfast is 6 whole eggs, 1/2 cup oats, 1 banana, 1 cup organic milk, glass oj and some fish oil caps its not a bulking breakfast as such for me any way but you can always change the quantities.

Quality protein and carbs is the key imo along with some good fats if so inclined.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Depends how much you can eat. I struggle to eat breakfast but i use to have 10 eggs (2 yolks), couple of slices of wholemeal toast and 100g oats in milk. I struggled with this though.

Now i have a shake of 50g whey, 75g oats which i just neck back as soon as i wake up.

Then 2 hours later i have my first proper meal of steak mince, rice, veg etc.

Experiment and see how you feel. Breakfast is a funny one as some people struggle with it like myself


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I have 100g oats, 500ml semi skimmed milk, 2 scoops whey and a banana, works out a bit over 900cals, quality protein and low g.i. carbs and a great whey to start the day 

Edit to add: fish oils, multi-vits and glutamine also taken at this time.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

I have

100g oats

1 scoop whey

2 whole eggs

Olive oil

Multi vit and fish oils.

Then an hour later a dennys chicken and ham pie. Which probably isnt great.


----------



## lee.jones73 (Jul 22, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> Depends how much you can eat. I struggle to eat breakfast but i use to have 10 eggs (2 yolks), couple of slices of wholemeal toast and 100g oats in milk. I struggled with this though.
> 
> Now i have a shake of 50g whey, 75g oats which i just neck back as soon as i wake up.
> 
> ...


 stupid question what oats are you talking about which u can neck straight back?


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

T.F. said:


> I have 100g oats, 500ml semi skimmed milk, 2 scoops whey and a banana, works out a bit over 900cals, quality protein and low g.i. carbs and a great whey to start the day


x2 on that one

i add some peanut butter in as well

goes down a treat (easier than cooked oats anyway!)


----------



## lee.jones73 (Jul 22, 2009)

mine is porrage oats wiv semi skimmed milk and 5 eggs 2 wiv york


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

lee.jones73 said:


> stupid question what oats are you talking about which u can neck straight back?


Just blend them mate - blend dry oats for a few seconds and they become much easier to drink.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Buy Quakers instant oats they are already ultra fine and mix fine with water.

I can not stomach raw oats but many can so give it a go if you dislike to eat.


----------



## big sy (Feb 2, 2008)

surely you wouldnt want milk with your breaky, that would slow down the digestion of the whey, since you've been fasting while you've been asleep you would want to get the protein in as fast as poss...just IMO


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

lee.jones73 said:


> stupid question what oats are you talking about which u can neck straight back?


I get ground oats form someone like MyProtein or BulkSupplements.

£2.50 per kilo


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

big sy said:


> surely you wouldnt want milk with your breaky, that would slow down the digestion of the whey, since you've been fasting while you've been asleep you would want to get the protein in as fast as poss...just IMO


Fat free milk is what i use but then again i eat all the whole eggs, i dont worry about the quick digestion but i often have a scoop of vitargo with some bcaa's prior to breakfast.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i was having oats and eggs/egg whites made into pancakes.

at the moment i am having 3 whole egges, 5 egg whites and 50g carbs from fruit.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

stop.. stop... you are making me so hungry... man off to get some food then...


----------



## Jones234 (Jul 7, 2009)

"Buy Quakers instant oats they are already ultra fine and mix fine with water.

I can not stomach raw oats but many can so give it a go if you dislike to eat"

nice idea. i didnt realise you could eat oats raw. i may give this a a go since im not much for breakfast like someone else mentioned earlier. i find oats hard to get through in the morning and drinkin them sounds like a better idea, if i like the taste of the raw oats that is.

would it be alright to put it in the blender with some fruit?


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

0161 said:


> x2 on that one
> 
> i add some peanut butter in as well
> 
> goes down a treat (easier than cooked oats anyway!)


x3 on that, only im working my way up to 100gs, at the moment i can only stomach around 85g


----------



## ra07212 (Jul 1, 2008)

150g oats

2 scoops protein

2 egg whites

1 banana

400ml water

5g glutamine

handful of rasperries and blueberries

All blended up!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Mine is 6 eggs whites, 100 grams of oats, EVO, and 4 scoops of nlarge 2.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

mine is as follows:

100g oats

50g whey

3 whole eggs

a banana

30g peanut butter

500ml milk

mix it all up in a blender and pour it over your head or inject intramuscular.. Delicious


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

1 scoop mass fury, 80 g powdered oats, 2 whole eggs, a banana, all blended together....


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

suasage egg n creatine sandwich and a pint of water mwahaha


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Why blend dry oats???

Soak em in milk in fridge overnight, then stick em in blender with eggs in morning and you get a smoooth smoothy.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

atm i just have 100g oats 2 scoop whey 6 prim rose oils

when im just kcal chasing its more like 100g oats 2 scoop whey 400ml milk 3 whole eggs 1-2 bananas maybe fruit juice

if i dnt give a sh1t ill have a fry up! lol


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

big_jim_87 said:


> atm i just have 100g oats 2 scoop whey 6 prim rose oils
> 
> when im just kcal chasing its more like 100g oats 2 scoop whey 400ml milk 3 whole eggs 400ml milk 1-2 bananas maybe fruit juice
> 
> if i dnt give a sh1t ill have a fry up! lol


So 800ml milk when your cal chasing? Stupid cnut lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol typo lol you missed out the 3galons of jizz you swig down every morning?


----------



## burntkebabb (Jul 3, 2009)

Whats the advantage of taking fish oils etc?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

burntkebabb said:


> Whats the advantage of taking fish oils etc?


Fat loss, lower blood pressure, possible muscle gains.......


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

burntkebabb said:


> Whats the advantage of taking fish oils etc?


fish oils have so many benefits too many to write down just google it. scientific papers to back up and all sorts. wouldnt go without it, best general health supp


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

5 egg whites 70 g oat 1 scoop whey . 250 ml hot milk .


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

It's usually 30g whey, 100g oats, 2 whole eggs, 4 whites. If I wanted to up cals I'd just have more whole eggs instead of whites.

Today though it was 3 boiled eggs, 2 slices of toast (soldiers innit) and a choc chip muffin (yum).


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Squeeeze said:


> Why blend dry oats???
> 
> Soak em in milk in fridge overnight, then stick em in blender with eggs in morning and you get a smoooth smoothy.


why soak them overnight, everynight, when you can blend them all in 1 go and neck em down whenever!

i have, oats, whey, banana, milk and flax


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

HJL said:


> why soak them overnight, everynight, when you can blend them all in 1 go and neck em down whenever!
> 
> i have, oats, whey, banana, milk and flax


because dry oats when in the stomach will soak up and expand causing bloat etc. i imagine this is the reason and presume it still happens with grinded oats, well it does with me anyway.

if bloat is an issue the soaking them 10 mins before eating or even overnight makes sense,


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> because dry oats when in the stomach will soak up and expand causing bloat etc. i imagine this is the reason and presume it still happens with grinded oats, well it does with me anyway.
> 
> if bloat is an issue the soaking them 10 mins before eating or even overnight makes sense,


so u just put the oats in the shaker with milk or water over night and that will make a difference?will try it


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ive never had a problem stomaching raw oats, i use 4 scoops of my own blended in my morning shake


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Mines quite similar to everyone elses.

3 whole eggs

100g raw oats

1 tspoon natty pbutter

1 scoop whey powder

1 banana

Various vitamins


----------



## Mugatu (May 6, 2009)

I have oats every morning... but sod blending them in a shake - I enjoy eating them as porridge too much! 80g, with 400ml semi skimmed milk, with something like cinnamon or cocoa powder to add some more interest. Whey drank on the side.


----------



## Harry Flashman (Aug 13, 2009)

Full English breakfast, maybe some porridge too


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

6 whole eggs, 100g oats, 2 scoop protein, water - supplement tables

eat piece of fruit on way to work


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

a banana,large table spoon peanut butter, table spoon honey,40g whey, 300ml skimmed milk, and a cup of oats

throw all this into my smoothy maker and neck first thing when i get up lovely flavour sometimes swap banana for strawberries either way tastes nice

then when get to work about 9.30 when im not so busy eat about 6 eggs full, and some wholemeal toast

leave it at that cos i will go on for ever i eat what ever good food i can get my hands on


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

I normally have rice crispies :blush:


----------



## tommy-p (May 11, 2009)

Is fish oils and cod liver oil the same thing?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

5 eggs (2 yolks)

400ml whole milk

40g of whey

wholemeal bagel

peanut butter

multivitamin

Omega 3's

Dunno about the calories but must be pretty hefty right?


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

nemises_gendo said:


> I have
> 
> 100g oats
> 
> ...


It's not. :lol:


----------



## maxjenics (Mar 2, 2005)

At the moment:

250g chicken breast, 4 egg whites, 100g Oatmeal, 50g raisins, 200mls skim milk, 50g lite Evaporated milk, 400mls water....all mixed together with a little salt....YUM

plus 10g Glutamine, 2g Vit C

:tongue:


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

my breakfast is

40g protein powder

5whole eggs

150g ground oats

half tub quark

banana

tablespoon omega olive oil


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

big sy said:


> surely you wouldnt want milk with your breaky, that would slow down the digestion of the whey, since you've been fasting while you've been asleep you would want to get the protein in as fast as poss...just IMO


The main thing after a night of no food is to replace your glycogen levels to stop muscle break down. This is achieved with dextrose or any kind of quick acting carbs. Then it doesnt matter if the milk slows the protein down. All milk will do is give you more pretien, remeber this is a mass gaining breakfast. Its not fast acting protein you need in the moring, its fast acting carbs. Same with post workout.


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh yeah, my breakfast (just started a bulk) is

100g oats,

8 eggs whole,

3 bacon and

2 peices of wholemeal toast.

Doesnt take long for your body to get used to a bulky breakfast. Which is good because its very important to get everything you need after your body has been repairing all night.


----------



## gdc1987 (Sep 7, 2009)

(pre-breakfast / night meat)

5.00am - 5 raw eggs, 500ml whole milk, 2 spoons of peanut butter, 1 large banana and a yogurt.

(waking hour)

7.00am - 1-2 litre water with 5 dessicated liver tabs

(breakfast)

7.30am - scrambled egg with 2 slices of toast and beans, 500ml milk, 1 bowl of porridge and a banana.


----------



## Fatbastard (Oct 16, 2008)

I always feel sick as a dog trying to get large quantities of food down there first thing in the morning so its always in shake form for me which i find easier to digest.

4 scoops of whey/casien blend protein

100g of oats

1 tblsp natty peanut butter

5 fish oil caps

1 banana

handful of icecubes

500ml of water


----------



## fitnessfreak (Jun 15, 2009)

Fatbastard said:


> I always feel sick as a dog trying to get large quantities of food down there first thing in the morning so its always in shake form for me which i find easier to digest.
> 
> 4 scoops of whey/casien blend protein
> 
> ...


I love the combo of bananas and peanut butter, in a sarnie is the best though!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Only problem these mass gaining breakfasts give me is makes me need to drink about 10 gallons of water after ive had it for some reason, Im less dehydrated after a night out on the p1ss.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

At the moment I am having:

6 Whole Eggs (Raw)

120G Oats

60G Casein / Isolate

300ml Skimmed Milk

40G PB

All blended up - tastes nice TBH.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

150g of powdered oats

500ml of Soya Milk

65g of Extreme Choc Blended Protein.

100g of Diabetic Jam

50g of Sultanas

30g Of Wheat Bran

All pushed down with 30iu of insulin (not that Im recommending that of course)


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Aftershock said:


> 150g of powdered oats
> 
> 500ml of Soya Milk
> 
> ...


sounds dam tasty. be you werent having that a few weeks ago when dieting lol. a nice change


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

breakfast = shake time

2 whole eggs

20g serving soya protein (17.3g is protein!)

500ml 1% fat milk

pinch of sugar

i try to add random stuff to this too

peanut butter

ice-cream

olive oil

oats

also i will try to eat 4weetabix

and will take a multi-vitimin and mineral

and 2 amino acid tablets


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

hilly2008 said:


> sounds dam tasty. be you werent having that a few weeks ago when dieting lol. a nice change


No mate that I couldn't have even imagined it to be honest.

The obscene thing is that it doesn't really touch the sides right now.

That kind of intake cant last indefinitely of course I'm just riding that rebound for all its worth at the moment :tongue:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha yeh i no that feeling were it doesnt matter how much of any food you eat your just not getting full lol.

the rebound can be great but i have to be careful or my bodyfat explodes.


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

i think the general consensus is going to be something like whey, oats, eggs,milk/water with some people addidng a bit of peanut butter. ive done this but to be honest it leave s me feeling rank for a while after and puts me off my first 'real' brakfast mid morning. most people will flame away but im having good sucess with a weight gainer shake atm first thing with milk and a couple off whole egges mixed in raw just for that bit more. im seeing great weight gain of this. i know most people will tell you weight gainer powders are ****e and i would tend to a agree from a health perspective but personally for me its working great.


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

LukeVTS said:


> The main thing after a night of no food is to replace your glycogen levels to stop muscle break down. This is achieved with dextrose or any kind of quick acting carbs. Then it doesnt matter if the milk slows the protein down. All milk will do is give you more pretien, remeber this is a mass gaining breakfast. Its not fast acting protein you need in the moring, its fast acting carbs. Same with post workout.


are you better having a shake on its own or adding malto to it, i eat cooked oats on the morning anyways but after a few months of adding raw oats to shakes i cant stomach it anymore, and end up with a bad stomach all day so stopped so would it be beneficial to add a scoop of malto to my morning shake? iv been advised not to in the past thats all


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

1 litre chocolate flaovured milk

4 pieces wholewheat toast

100g Oats, 3 whole eggs and 30g whey (Shake)


----------

